
Dear Ross Ulbricht (2016) - ploggingdev
https://fee.org/articles/dear-ross-ulbricht-a-letter-on-his-32nd-birthday/
======
Tomte
Ulbricht wasn't interested in the human rights of his murder victims, though.

